# Sears Forester Wood Burning insert removal



## laurie91 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello - we have an old wood burning cast iron fireplace insert with a blower that we are trying to remove. It's a Sears Forester - super bulky and heavy. Model number 143840600. 

I've taken off the doors, cleaned out the ash, removed the firebricks, etc. My husband, 16-year-old son and I tried to pull the insert out of the firebox and it won't budge. Not even a bit.

There doesn't appear to be anything attached inside but as far as we can tell it is a very tight fit in the box at the top and bottom.

Does anyone have any experience removing something like this? Is it just that it's *that* heavy that three mere mortals can't make it budge even a little or is it possible it's attached in someway at the bottom or top that we just can't see? I don't see anything going up the chimney from the insert and we have the Owner's Manual with installation instructions - no mention of attaching it to a liner or anything like that.

Any advice on getting it out of there?


----------



## rwhite (Jan 17, 2021)

Your going to have to remove the surround 1st. It may be hooked to a liner,  or the adjustable feet may be in a hole.


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes, as mentioned, start by removing the surround, then you'll be able to get a look to see what's going on. The surround should be 3 pieces of metal that cover the opening around the top and sides of the stove.

My Osburn insert has nuts welded to the sides at the bottom so you can bolt it to the fireplace floor. Not sure if your stove has anything like that, but it would explain why you can't budge it. Once you remove the surround, you should be able to tell if it's attached in some way.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 17, 2021)

Solarguy3500 said:


> Yes, as mentioned, start by removing the surround, then you'll be able to get a look to see what's going on. The surround should be 3 pieces of metal that cover the opening around the top and sides of the stove.
> 
> My Osburn insert has nuts welded to the sides at the bottom so you can bolt it to the fireplace floor. Not sure if your stove has anything like that, but it would explain why you can't budge it. Once you remove the surround, you should be able to tell if it's attached in some way.


The bolts are to level and take the rocking out of the insert. If the original fireplace floor was damaged, which a lot are. They could be resting in a crack or hole in the brick. I'm doubtful there's a liner but it could be a direct connect type installation with the stove pipe into the chimney. Hard to say. Appears they almost have the surround pried off though


----------



## rwhite (Jan 17, 2021)

Once you get the surround off you can lift the front edge and get a wooden dowel under it so you can essentially roll it out.


----------



## mellow (Jan 18, 2021)

I take it this is a new to you house?  It could be possible that the insert has a positive connect liner, meaning the liner only goes up about 6 feet into the chimney, have you ever had the chimney cleaned?  What did the company say about it?


----------



## laurie91 (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies. There were two bolts on the surround that I was easily able to remove but the bolts that connect the surround to the insert are behind the surround and about 18 inches or so deep. I had to pry back the surround just to see that much, so I can't easily get the bolts off that hold the surround on.

The directions we found that come with the insert say put the insert in the box, fit the surround where you want it. Then, pull the insert back out using the roller (at the very back and bottom of the insert) and attach the surround to the insert and then shove it back into the box. So, it had to have gone in with the surround on, which is why I can't figure out how to get it out.

There are no instructions about it going up into the chimney and there's nothing visible from the opening so I don't think that's the case.

The house isn't new to us - been here 19 years - but we have only used the fireplace once and never tried removing it till now. Our gas meter is almost at capacity and the power company says I'll need a new service line put in to add any more appliances. So, I think we're going to go with an electric fireplace insert instead of gas. I think I'll need someone to put in a flu cover since ours was removed to put this insert in before we bought the place. Any advice on who to call (chimney sweep/repair place?) to have this done?


----------



## BOB1939 (Dec 3, 2022)

Forester Model number 143840600 any place to get a users manual and dimensions.
Thanks


----------



## BOB1939 (Dec 7, 2022)

laurie91 said:


> Hello - we have an old wood burning cast iron fireplace insert with a blower that we are trying to remove. It's a Sears Forester - super bulky and heavy. Model number 143840600.
> 
> I've taken off the doors, cleaned out the ash, removed the firebricks, etc. My husband, 16-year-old son and I tried to pull the insert out of the firebox and it won't budge. Not even a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOB1939 (Dec 7, 2022)

Any chance of getting a copy of


laurie91 said:


> Hello - we have an old wood burning cast iron fireplace insert with a blower that we are trying to remove. It's a Sears Forester - super bulky and heavy. Model number 143840600.
> 
> I've taken off the doors, cleaned out the ash, removed the firebricks, etc. My husband, 16-year-old son and I tried to pull the insert out of the firebox and it won't budge. Not even a bit.
> 
> ...


any chance of getting a copy of the Owner's Manual with installation instructions. Willing to pay cost of getting said owners manual. 
Thanks
Bob


----------

